# xenrlinf.cab file MIA???



## FROSTY33 (May 12, 2011)

I am trying desperately to install Microsoft Certificate Services on a Windows Server 2003 machine and am unable to locate a required file: xenrlinf.cab

I have searched through the entire SP2 contents (Heck, I searched the entire contents of multiple servers looking for it) as well as the multiple Internet search engine sites\results and have not had any luck finding this required file.

Any thoughts on where I may be able to download a copy? Why is it not included with the Service Pack that contains the Certificate Services install in the first place? What a major PITA!

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!

Frosty!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the SP2 CD for Server 2003? How are you trying to install the Certificate Services?


----------



## FROSTY33 (May 12, 2011)

I had downloaded SP2 from Microsoft.

I have aborted this attempt as even if I chose to ignore this file, there were many others not present.

Looks like the actual install .exe was never updated for the new SP2 contents. Very frustrating\disappointing.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the SP2 file is an exe or msi file you need to extract the contents and then point the Cert Services installation to that location.


----------



## FROSTY33 (May 12, 2011)

I did. I properly extracted the entire contents. There are simply requested files that are not present. Based on some on-line research, this is a known problem. Being that it is a Windows Server 2003 product, I am sure the issue will not be addressed by Microsoft.

Thank you for your post. I appreciate your thoughts & ideas!


----------

